# Hornies



## MichaelB (10. Mai 2001)

Moin,hat dies Jahr schon jemand Hornhechte vor Fehmarn gesehen bzw. gefangen?Gruß von Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2001)

Hi, das sollte nun aber langsam losgehen. Die Sonne scheint, das Wasser wird warm und wir haben Mai. Da können die Hornis jeden Tag auf der Bildfläche erscheinen. 
Also Augen auf!

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler01 (10. Mai 2001)

Hiich fahre am Wochenende wieder mit dem Belly Boot los zum Blinkern an die Ostsee. Ich kann dann ja mal berichten ob schon Hornies zu fangen sind.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2001)

Moin Thomas,auf ale Fälle bescheid ("Bescheid!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) sagen; ich werd es wohl mal an der Westküste probieren.Gruß von Michael


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2001)

Moin Bjoerrrn,ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich hier so einfach Werbung für andere Web-Seiten machen sollte bzw. darf, aber schau doch mal unter  www.members.tripod.de/HORNHECHT/id17.htm   nach, das ist eine Seite nur über´s Hornies angeln!Gruß von Michael[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MichaelB am 11-05-2001 um 13:41.]


----------



## Broesel (12. Mai 2001)

Moin zusammen,es scheint so langsam loszugehen, mit den Hornies. Ich war heut morgen bereits um 04.30 in Dazendorf am, bzw. im Wasser. Morgens konnte ich einen schönen Küstendorsch überlisten, das war es auch schon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auf dem Rückweg zum Auto stellte ich fest, dass der Spülsaum stellenweise so richtig schön angetrübt war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In der Brühe erfolgte doch tatsächlich ein Biss. Ein Horni..der sich leider wieder schnell verabschiedete. Ein zweiter folgte mir bis fast aufs Trockene.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dabei wollte ich nur eine Mefo fangen...Die Hornies sind also im Vormarsch, denn schon letzte Woche ereilte mich ein Fangbericht von der Westküste Fehmarns...Petri Heil!
Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Bjoerrn (12. Mai 2001)

Was ist rund um Fehmarn besser? Pose mit Fischfetzen, oder Blinker? Welche Strände sind zu bevorzugen? Hab ich vonm Strand aus überhaupt eine Chance, oder muss man schon ins Boot?Viele Fragen, vielleicht habt ihr die ein oder andere Antwort für mich. Diesen Mai werd ich es zwar leider nicht mehr schaffen, aber nächstes Jahr will ich es mal in Angriff nehmen. Gruß
Björn


----------



## hecht24 (12. Mai 2001)

supi denn gehts ja langsam los








------------------
imma cool män


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Mai 2001)

meine beste erfahrung mit hornhechten habe ich am strand von walnau ( im insel-westen) gemacht, einfach auf der strasse richtung walnau bleiben und dort o es nicht mehr weitergeht aussteigen und die angel in den bach halten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wenn du richtig gefahren bist siehst du eine kleine steinmole, dort kannst du auch ruhig rechts oder links stehen.
ich selber bin nicht so ein "blinkerfetischist" und angle die hornis lieber mit segelpose und fetzten.
vereinzelte hornis wurden bisher nur auf den angelkuttern gefangen.@ all
rund um die insel sind derzeit gute dorschfänge möglich, ich hatte am 10.05 in 2,5 stunden 25 dorsche von gutem maß.

------------------





 Gruss von der Insel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordlicht


----------



## hecht24 (12. Mai 2001)

25 dorsche von gutem maß.


----------



## JuergenS (12. Mai 2001)

@ Hecht24hab mich leider schon auf den 25.5.01 festgelegt.Schade.MfG Jürgen


----------



## Meeresangler01 (13. Mai 2001)

Hallo Michaelin Dazendorf und am Weißenhäuser Strand wurden am Samstag schon vereinzelte Hornhechte gefangen. Die Hornies vom Weißenhäuser Strand waren nicht sehr groß und wurden mit dem Blinker gefangen. Die Hornies aus Dazendorf sollen alle mit Fetzen gefangen worden sein und sollen auch schön groß gewesen sein.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MiCo (13. Mai 2001)

Hallo Hornfischfischer,
bin gerad von Langeland zurück. Dort wimmelt es nur so von Hornhechtschwärmen, die man beim Fahren mit dem Boot auseinander treibt. Sicherste Fangmethode war die Posenmontage mit Fetzenköder. Ich denke die Hornhechtfischerei wird um Fehmarn herum in den nächsten Tagen auch immer besser werden.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Mai 2001)

Hallo!
Ich werde morgen gleich nach der Arbeit zur Küste fahren. Eigentlich wollte ich noch mal auf MeFo los aber mal sehen vieleicht sind ja auch schon ein paar Hornpuper da.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Gunnar (14. Mai 2001)

Hi MichaelB,aalso bei uns an der Flensburger Förde sind die Hornis voll im Gange. Ich hab mir bei Traumwetter am Wochenende mit Wasserkugel und Fetzen an 20 ziger Schnur neben nem Sonnenbrand auch ein paar Hornis geholt.Gunnar


----------



## hecht24 (14. Mai 2001)

lol














------------------
imma cool män


----------



## Bonifaz (14. Mai 2001)

Hey LeuteWar ja wie angekündigt mit &acute;nem Kumpel auf Fehmarn. Wir haben auch bereits Hornfisch gefangen, aber so richtig sind die schwärme noch nicht.
dafür haben wir aber Dorsch, Dorsch, Dorsch gefangen. Zusammen hatten wir 65 Dorsche. Auch von Land aus haben sie am Abend gebissen.
Wir waren in Staberhuk.Gruss Bonifaz


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Mai 2001)

@ Bonifaz
schade, hätte ich wissen sollen, dann währe ich kurz über den zaun gesprungen und wir hätten einen ausschnacken können.------------------





 Gruss von der Insel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordlicht[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Nordlicht am 14-05-2001 um 21:44.]


----------



## Broesel (14. Mai 2001)

Tach zusammen,
Auch ich war heute morgen auf Fehmarn. Null Wind und im Sund zum Festland kochte das Wasser. Hornhechte ohne Ende. 
Zur Wahl des "idealen" Hornhechtangelplatzes. Flache  Seegrasgewässer. Also auf und bei Fehmarn Flügge, Bojendorf oder Wallnau..oder eben der Sundbereich vom Festland...waten, waten, waten...aber Hornhecht, Hornhecht, Hornhecht...
Mit einem Kollegen hatten wir 21 Hornis..am Vormittag....und zwar auf Blinker.Ich möchte nicht die Mengen wissen, wenn wir auf Fetzen und Wasserkugel und Pose umgestellt hätten...aber mir liegt mehr aktives Angeln...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nur ca. jeder zehnte Fisch konnte erfolgreich gelandet werden...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In diesem Sinne..der Hornhecht ist volle Pulle da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..man muß nur wissen wo..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## MichaelB (15. Mai 2001)

Moin,Samstag war dann endlich wieder Fehmarn angesagt, bei einem Lüftchen von ca. 0,2 Windstärken aus West entschieden wir uns für Westermarkelsdorf. Strahlender Sonnenschein und: Hornies! Zwar noch nicht die irren Mengen, aber immerhin. Mein Bruder war dann auch sofort mit dem Blinker erfolgreich, ich versuchte es mit der Wasserkugel, aber an der Brandungsrute hatte ich keine Chance, trotz einer (nicht von mir erdachten, aber Gruß an Marco!) recht "pfiffigen" Montage. Abends hätten wir eigentlich noch Platten und/oder Dorsche erwartet, aber bis auf einen Maßigen gab es nur ohne Ende lebensmüde Spinner um die 25cm. Als wir uns späterhin auf dem Parkplatz mit anderen Anglern unterhielten stellen wir fest, daß es an diesem Tag wohl allen in WMD so ging.
Anyway, Spaß gemacht hat´s trotzdem, ordentlich Farbe im Gesicht hat´s auch gegeben, und ich freu mich schon auf´s nächste Mal. Gruß von Michael[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MichaelB am 15-05-2001 um 07:30.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Mai 2001)

Moin Leute!
Ich war gestern auch los. Ich bin gleich nach der Arbeit gen Ostsee gefahren. Nach Elmenhorst in der Nähe von Klütz in der Lübecker Bucht. Wo das genau ist könnt Ihr auf meiner HP sehen dort werde ich auch demnächst etwas genauer über diesen Strandabschnitt berichten.
Na jedenfalls war ich umd 18 Uhr mit meinem Belly Boot auf dem Wasser. Der Fischer hatte mal wieder alles schön mit Netzen verbaut also bin ich erst mal ein wenig weiter hinaus gepaddelt. Aber die tollen Bisse hatte ich nicht. Erst als die Sonne am untergehen war ging es los. Aber dann Schlag auf Schlag. Dorsche und Hornfische hab ich gefangen. Ich bin nach und nach immer dichter Richtung Land aber die Fische kamen immer hinterher. Zum Schluß habe ich direckt in der ersten Rinne die Dorsche geblinkert aber leider keine MeFo. Bis um 23 Uhr war ich auf dem Wasser und hatte richtig Spaß. Hornis sind also auch bei uns schon da. 
Wer aber richtig die Silberlinge fangen möchte sollte bei uns in die Wohlenberger Wiek fahren dort ist um diese Zeit Hornfisch ohne Ende. Und nun ...

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## hecht24 (15. Mai 2001)

Wer aber richtig die Silberlinge fangen möchte sollte bei uns in die Wohlenberger Wiek fahren dort ist um diese Zeit Hornfisch ohne Ende. Und nun ...


----------



## Bonifaz (15. Mai 2001)

Hey nordlichtJa schade, aber wir haben uns ganz spontan für staberhuk entschieden undzwar genau in der Bucht zwischen Staberhuk und katarinenhof.
Da war auch nicht so viel los (an anglern)wie direkt in Staberhuk.
Jedenfalls haben wir so gut wie noch nie gefangen!
Auch der sonnenaufgang am Sonntagmorgen war super.Gruss Bonifaz


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. Mai 2001)

Moin Maenners,
bin wieder da !!! Und am Samstag auf Fehmarn und so wie sich das hier anhoert wird es sich hoffentlich lohnen. Bin schon richtig aufgeregt mit Gittis Booten und ein paar Freunden den Sund unsicher zu machen.


------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Angelheini (16. Mai 2001)

Also wie gesagt, FFT, viel Spaß und Petri Heil. Vielleicht sehe ich Euch ja von der Sundbrücke aus, wenn wir am Samstag auf Fehmern aufschlagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de


www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Klausi (17. Mai 2001)

Hallo alle samt,War Sonntag vor der Insel Hiddensee, Hornis ohne Ende Dorsch war nicht so doll,haben nur ein paar Schleppen können.Aber dafür eben Hornhechte auf Silber/Grüne Meerforellenblinker.
Petri Heil alle samt.Ich fahre heute in Vier Wochen nach Norwegen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Klaus


----------



## MichaelB (29. Mai 2001)

Moin,da die Überschrift passt, hab ich keinen neuen Beitrag geschrieben. 
Irgendwie hat es dann doch geklappt, ich hab einem sehr günstigen Angebot nicht wiederstehen können und hab mir kurzerhand doch noch eine "Hornietaugliche" Angel zugelegt. Frage nun: wie lang sind die Jungs denn so an unserer Ostseeküste anzutreffen? Weil ich so wie es aussieht wohl erst in 2 1/2 Wochen wieder los komme.....Gruß von Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (29. Mai 2001)

Moin moin,
2 ein halb Wochen, das koennte eventuell noch gerade was werden, sie bleiben zwar meisstens bis Ende Juni ,aber bei dem komischen Wetter weiss man nie. Auch die Stueckzahlen werden immer weiter zurueck gehen die gefangen werden. Aber ein Versuch lohnt sich ja Bekanntlich immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Mai 2001)

Hai!
Ich denke schon das das noch klappt. Ich war letzten Samstg los und habe recht gute Hornis gefangen. Alle mit Wobbler beim schleppen. Mal sehen was über Pfingsten wird ich lass es Euch wissen.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Broesel (30. Mai 2001)

Tach auch,meinereiner war auch am letzten Sonntag auf Fehmarn. Leider war an der Westküste der Wind doch etwas zu heftig. 
Der nächste Anlaufpunkt...Staberhuk...
Boah, war dat voll...morgens um 7.00 Uhr. Eine Strandmuschel neben der anderen. Da hat wohl jemand nen Campingplatz auf gemacht. Allerdings war dort kein Fischschwanz zu entdecken.
Weiter gefahren nach Gahlendorf...genau das Selbe..Letztendlich bin ich in Presen gelandet. Erstaunlich leer...und ein paar Hornies..Zum Mittag kam ich mir allerdings vor, wie am Forellenpuff. Eine Wasserkugel neben der anderen. Man merkt aber schon , dass die Fangmenge abnimmt. Die Hornies haben wohl schon ihr Laichgeschäft beendet. Es waren jedenfalls keine "schwänzelnden" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ooopssss...Hornies mehr zu entdecken...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sie beißen zwar noch, sind aber lange nicht mehr so "giftig" , wie noch vor ein paar Wochen..Dennoch denke ich, dass bis ende Juni noch recht gute Chancen auf Hornies bestehen.Petri Heil,Jörg
 Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## TinkaTinka (26. Juni 2001)

Hai MichaelB !Welche Montage war denn das, oder ist sie geheim ?
Ich komme zwar meist mit nen Zoomer klar, aber was neues teste ich immer wieder gerne.
Ist denn Anfang Juli in der Nordsee wohl noch was los, das letzte Mal gings noch so bis Mitte Juli, aber da war das Wetter besser.


------------------
*** Grüße von Achim ***
** Mitglied IG-Angeln **


----------



## MichaelB (26. Juni 2001)

Moin Tinka,welche Montage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die erwähnte von Marco ist auf seiner HP beschrieben, Wasserkugel auf einer Keulenschnur mit nem Grundblei am Ende, Mundschnur über der Kugel und ein Impact shield im Abstand Mundschnurlänge unter der Kugel. So war das, also kein wirkliches Geheimnis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß von MichaelP.S.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich hab jetzt auch ein Sternchen....[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MichaelB am 26-06-2001 um 17:22.]


----------



## TinkaTinka (27. Juni 2001)

Hai Michael !Danke und herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!!!!!!
Das scheint ja ne Montage für richtig weite Würfe zu sein, sowas habe ich noch gesucht.

------------------
*** Grüße von Achim ***
** Mitglied IG-Angeln **


----------



## MichaelB (27. Juni 2001)

Moin Tinka,schön, falls ich Dir weiterhelfen konnte.
Was ist denn ein "Zoomer"???Gruß von Michael


----------



## TinkaTinka (27. Juni 2001)

Hai MichaelB !Ein vorgebleiter Waggler zum Matchfischen.
Da ich bisher nie weiter als 50 m raus mußte hat es damit recht gut geklappt.

------------------
*** Grüße von Achim ***
** Mitglied IG-Angeln **


----------



## MichaelB (28. Juni 2001)

Moin Tinka,aha..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 als "Otto Normalangler" und erst seit einem dreiviertel Jahr wieder dabei weiß ich allerdings auch nicht, was ein "Vorgebleiterwagglerzummatchfischen" ist, nicht mehr als 50m raus verstehe ich dagegen schon.....Gruß von Michael


----------



## TinkaTinka (28. Juni 2001)

Hai Michael !Ich versuchs mal :Am unteren Ende eine Öse zum Einhängen eines Wirbels, der wird dann auf die Schnur gezogen ( Laufmontage ), direkt nach der Öse wird der Schwimmer bauchig, meist in Olivenform, noch oben verjüngt er sich ( Antenne, die ist meist 5-6 mal so lang wie die " Olive ", dann ist es ein Waggler, wenn der Hersteller zusätzlich Blei in die Olive eingearbeitet hat ist es ein Zoomer, irgendwo unter Stippfischen ; Tragkraft sind ein paar abgebildet.

------------------
*** Grüße von Achim ***
** Mitglied IG-Angeln **


----------



## TinkaTinka (28. Juni 2001)

Hai FFT !Ich habe mir gerade mal die Beschreibung auf Deiner Page angesehen, so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht.
Hast Du schonmal versucht mit dieser Montage den Köder etwas vom Grund fernzuhalten ?
Gerade am Geveningen Meer und der Oosterschelde hat man schwer mit Krabben zu kämpfen, die Montage könnte helfen, ich denke so an 50-70 cm über Grund, oder gibt das zuviel Futtsack ??????

------------------
*** Grüße von Achim ***
** Mitglied IG-Angeln **


----------



## Angelheini (29. Juni 2001)

Es gibt diese Waggler auch mit Gewinde am unteren Einhängepunkt, dort kann man dann einzelne Scheiben, je nach gewünschtem Gewicht, aufschieben. Diese Dinger sind aber ziemlich teuer.
Aber das gehört wohl eher ins Friedfischforum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (29. Juni 2001)

Moin Michael , Tinka.Wenn die Monatage ein Geheimnis waere haette ich Sie doch nicht veroeffentlicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Tinka mit der Wasserkugelmontage muessten Wurfweiten um 120 Meter moeglich sein. Ob sie aber noetig sind ist eine andere Frage. Ausserdem noch ein Tip das Wurfblei nicht schwerer als noetig, hauptsache es bleibt liegen.Gruss Marco

------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------

